# Cheap DIY GoPro Pole



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

While I've been meaning to get a camera pole since I got the GoPro a couple months back, I kept procrastinating. Then, last week I found myself facing the better part of a week of riding without one. Since none of my local stores seem to stock the tripod mount or the handlebar mount and I desperately wanted something the same day (okay, I'm an impatient procrastinator), so I had an idea. Remembering that the box the camera came in had a plastic base with a mount, I got inspired. A quick stop at Home Depot got me a 36" long 3/4" diameter square aluminum tube for around $8. I drilled a couple holes either side of the box base mount, trimmed down the sides of the mount with a hacksaw and attached it to one end of the tube with some sheet metal screws. I then drilled a hole at the other end for a wrist strap and wrapped a bit of electrical table around for a grip. This was constructed in about 10 minutes right before we left for the mountain.


























Here are some clips from it from last week. Just a warning, the video quality and riding are not nearly up to the level of some others (*cough* oneshot, burke). I'm still a fair beginner and we were having fun goofing around. I picked these clips mostly to show some different camera angles and distances with the pole and hopefully not be too mind-numbingly boring.

YouTube - Cheap GoPro Camera Pole Test


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Overrated pics.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Grab a file and round off those edges. Don't want to fall on that and shred gear or your skin. You might try some of that medical tape that only sticks to it's self to make the handle better.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice, I love the DIY stuff.

Heres mine that ran $20 for the pole (actually came in a pack of 2), $1 for zip ties and $2 for the sticky tape.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

nice DIY.. that should work for awhile!


I went the inexpensive route for sure.
I bought the tripod mount from gopro and then spent 12$ on a monopod.. the monopod is nice, cuz u can adjust your length on the fly..


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Everyones a McGuyver nowadays:laugh:

OP i know thats aluminum, not to be a debbie downer,but ur arm is going to get pretty sore holding that.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

*ev13wt*, overrated? You must not have noticed the Kool-Aid stain on the table. Pure pop art. :laugh:

*john doe*, good suggestions. I'm definitely going to file those corners and edges, and I probably will update the grip at some point. Although I have to say, right now, my gloves grip even the bare aluminum pretty easily.

*basso4735*, I like your setup. Nice and simple, but a better pole than I used. Any problems with the mount staying put?

*oneshot*, thanks, I actually have since ordered the same setup you have from Amazon. I had originally been considering the $29 pole from Eye Of Mine, or an extending pole like the Quikpod or XShot, but the one from Eye Of Mine was out of stock and the others look fragile (no locks). I like your use of a monopod instead. Unfortunately, the tripod adapter is out of stock so I'm waiting, but I have my DIY in the meantime 

*Mr. Polonia*, no worries, the pole is actually pretty light (whole setup without camera weighs about 9 oz), although maybe you were referring to the fact that it doesn't telescope? That is definitely a drawback. With the GoPro on the end does get heavy after a while. I did manage to use it for a few hours without too much fatigue though.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll let you know after tomorrow how it works but I had the same setup on a slightly wider pole with great results.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

either way happy filming!! the first thing you will notice is that it throws ur balance off and ur leading arm will be all over the place while filming...but dont worry, u may think that since ur arm is wailing around all over the place that the video will come out like shit, but for some reason, it doesnt :dunno:


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Will you guys post some videos that you shot with the pole


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

rvcasrfr said:


> Will you guys post some videos that you shot with the pole


Maybe you were referring to basso4735, but I did post a YouTube link at the end of my original post (though it might have been hard to notice with the huge pics  ). It is dark and grainy, but shows some of the pole capability. I suppose I should have embedded it.

oneshot posted a much better video here from his setup if you haven't seen it already.


My video:


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

My video came out great, but I realized I held the pole a little too low most of the time. Once I edit it I'll post up.


----------

